# 6 month old ears not up after teething



## 0pusX (Jul 21, 2012)

Bella went through a period of losing a ton of baby teeth a couple weeks ago. Now all her baby teeth appear to be gone. The problem is that her era have not popped back up yet.

They were up 2 previous times but have not come back up after losing her teeth.

Should I start a calcium supplement? Tape? Glue? Or just give her some more time?

They were up before 2 times and she just turned 6 months last week.

Recommendations?










Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## catty452 (Jul 26, 2012)

If they were up they WILL go back up. Don't mess with them. You have no idea what I went through with my dog.


----------



## Mr. Aero (Nov 12, 2012)

My Bo Ann's ears have not stood back up after losing her puppy teeth. Here's he is at 7.5 months










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Give it some time, they look well on their way to being up. Chance took what seemed like forever for both to go up and stay up! (The tops tended to tip like your pups) I think he was about 10 months old when they finally stayed up.

Though Bo Ann may need her ears glued/taped since they're more down than the OP's.

Be sure to offer plenty of things to chew on to help strengthen them!


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

They should be fine. Nala is 8 1/2months and her ears are finally just standing part of the day so I am keeping my fingers crossed as they never stood at all. But as someone said, if they stood before they will again. Make sure she has plenty of bully sticks or antlers to chew on.


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is a great link: http://texasworkingshepherds.com/my-german-shepherd-ears/


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

